# WOW!!



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

These decoys are the shizzy for only $100.00 a doz!! They would look great in the fields!

http://www.eberhartdecoys.com/index.html


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think I am going to order some and try them out... They look GREAT!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I have a bunch of cardboard, I think I might make my own.....probably would look better


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

those are damn good for 100 bucks


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Those photes look unbelievable from a distance. That would be sweat to have about 3-4 dozen.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't know Tyler i still like my Enticers although they are a little more spendy they really look good.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i would love to get a bunch of enticers but their just too spendy.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Those decoys are like mirrors. Get a sample or wait to see them in person before buying them.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah you'd have to flock those!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin: The drake pintail looks like an easter egg and the hen mallard looks like a carp with a ducks head. I'd rather throw a hundred somewhere in Vegas.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh yeah I forgot, I dont work a cabelas so I can get fullbody mallards for $50 a doz :roll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Just looking at the picture you can tell there are very shinny!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They would look better if they had more then one pose, cause the pose they have now looks stupid.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot, I dont work a cabelas so I can get fullbody mallards for $50 a doz :roll:


Ha! I wish I could get them for even double that. GB3, you just bought a trailer that set you back how much? I've seen these dekes in person and I'm telling you that you're better off spending the extra $50 on enticers. See if you can buy a sample pair before dumping a bunch of money into them...you'll be thanking me.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nah, if I buy any it will be a dozen of them to make sure they are "Tyler Proof". :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

what did i tell your tyler, ENTICERS are the way to go.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Nah, if I buy any it will be a dozen of them to make sure they are "Tyler Proof". :lol:


What does you attemping to put your dong into the 1/2" conduit hole have anything to do with the decoys effectiveness? (Oh, and you stains had better be getting up to dish out some goose brutality right now!)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Groven you are somthing else :lol: You gunna stop by the Sunlac in Lakota Fri night?


----------



## Billyde4 (Sep 16, 2004)

Those decoys are a rip off


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Too shiney. Don't go for the outlaw mallards either. Sold mine 2 years back. Ducks ignored them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

PATHETIC JUNK!!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Here we go again :eyeroll:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

What is one guys junk, is another guys dream. MMM... That didn't sound right at all... Fooken funny!

:lol:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

I seriously think if I was in the field and needed decoys like this I could just squat with my waders down and take a huge dump to mold a nice set of drake mallards with! At least that way i wouldn't have the nice lustery finish..... hey maybe thats the cost-effective way to go?! :idea:


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: 
:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

well considing that ducks still are pretty dumb why waste the money on G&H shells when they are just as shiney, when you can get fullbodies for the same price. :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

whatever whatever, i hear the rumor on the streets is that Smalls is gettin a keg of HIGH LIFE FOR THE SUNLAC THIS FRIDAY AND WE ARE GOINGS TO DRINKS IT. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> well considing that ducks still are pretty dumb why waste the money on G&H shells when they are just as shiney, when you can get fullbodies for the same price.


Who the what the?? :lol: Yep, when them birds get close I like to get out the wifes bathroom mirror and draw em in that extra 20 yds or so. When they spot that egg like, carp like, looking body on that hen mallard they will probably land right on her. :toofunny:


----------

